# planting clover question



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

I previously planted 15# of Ladino White clover. It was simply broadcast thickly. it's done very well. I let the bees work it until the blooms died down then mowed it and it rebloomed twice, and our bees worked it hard.

I have purchased 10# of seed in each of Ladino, Dutch and Crimson. Seed by the # has been hard to find, but i'm looking for some Alsike and yellow clover too?
I plan on planting it over my orchard sod. Fescue, crabgrass, native mix. Also over the fallow portions of my farm.

My question is i was trying to decide on whether or not to plant it in strips 2 spreader throws wide (25-30') per type or just mix it and spread it? Either way
annual rye will be used as a carrier for spreading.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Mix and inoculate the seed. Don't plant more per acre than the recommended rate as your mix. If you mow early enough in the summer and let it go to seed, then mow late (or not) it will set seed and no need to seed every year. Crimson and others are good for more than 1 year, too. Frost seeding works well for clover seed. Annual ryegrass? Clover seed will spread wider than ryegrass seed as it is light. I take it the seeder won't allow such a small amount of seed....James


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

I bought inoculated seed. I have a couple types of spreders. Walk and turn broadcast, and a trailer pull ground driven made from a car axel and a barrel. It works well. 
But what I understand from the co-op operator on the mixture with rye, is some of the clover will kind of attatch via static to the rye seed and spread better without clumping. 

I was thinking stripping it would allow me to mow or otherwise manage one variety seperatly from others. 

Mowing in spring allowed my ladino to do better. And it re flowered after too. And went to seed both times. It was planted in 2012 and has fone great. My only real complaint is how thick it is. It completely shades out everything.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Don't plant as thick. I think 3 lbs/acre here is enough for pasture. Keeping them separate would allow different husbandry. You can also control the ratios, clover to grass with fertilizer, more nitrogen for the grasses, phosphorous to stimulate the clovers....James


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Thats how i was leaning.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Update.
We ended up planting in strips. We already had 1/2 to 1 acre of ladino covered and had been doing well

10# Ladino , 10# Dutch wite, 20# crimson, 
20# Alskie, 5# arrow leaf, 5# yellow sweet blossom. 

All but the yellow is in multiple strips on the farm. The yellow was in one long thick strip on a feild edge. About 1000' - 1200' long. 

We'll see how it goes. But my plan was to ensure a long period of time with lots of blossoms.


----------



## Smallfarm (Jan 30, 2011)

I have read the alsike is a good producer.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

From what I read it's the higher of the bunch on nectar production.


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

im sure everyone reading this would love to see a pic of the pasture once all them clovers come into flower ---a rainbow-ed pasture would have to look funny as can be  hehehe and yes im sure its not rainbow-ed but hey itd still be an awesome sight ---since the bees cant say thnx il do it for them --- (bzzzz)


----------

